# back speakers?



## krnballer0889 (Oct 2, 2005)

hey... i have 97 nissan maxima with non/bose system... i can't figure out how to take out the speaker grilles in the back... i'm trying to repalce my speakers... sorry for the hassle but could someone tell me how to do it????


----------



## Matt93SE (Sep 17, 2003)

I'm going to assume the rears are the same on the 4th gen as they are on the 3 gen.
you have to remove the rear deck to get to the speakers. not a big deal.


----------



## 89dragger (Oct 3, 2005)

take the back seat out and also the rear deck, then you can get to the speakers.


----------

